# GPS/Web not working on Nokia 6700 classic



## Sn@kebite (28 May 2010)

Hi,

I have a nokia 6700 classic and was trying to access the maps but it reads "subscribe to packet data first" also I can't go to any online website because I get the same message. 

Does "subscribe" mean I have to pay  for ssomething to go online? How do I get it to work and is using gps or the web expensive?

My phone was originally O2 but was unlocked and now with VodaFone.


Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Complainer (10 Jun 2010)

I have a similar problem with my Nokia 5800 Xpress, where the GPS doesn't work at all in the Nokia mapping app, and worked once in the Google Maps app. 

Do you need a data package to use GPS? I thought that the GPS transmissions were sent to/from the GPS sattelite, and not sent via the Internet - so I assumed that it would work without needing a data package. Have I got this wrong?


----------



## mrblues (10 Jun 2010)

Packet data isn't to do directly with GPS in the phones its a network service that would also be used to get on the web. You need to call your network/sim provider and have them enable your sim for data.
There is additional cost for data use but for mapping it should be tiny to insignificant amounts.


----------



## tiger (10 Jun 2010)

Yes a few possible problems here:
- no maps on the phone. you need to use the nokia pc suite or similar app to down load the maps from the web & transfer to the phone.
- cannot connect to data network.  If you're on another operators nw, easiest is probably to call customer support & they can text you the settings for your phones.  Can usually also do this from 02.ie, vodafone.ie etc.
- gps not working/not picking up a signal, even when outdoors in open space.  I've had this problem occasionally.  Best to try a 'hard reset', i.e. turn off phone, remove battery, wait 1 min, power it back on and try again.


----------



## Slash (16 Jun 2010)

Before you do any of that, switch the phone off and on again. This may seem obvious, but sometimes my GPS doesn't work and this is the way I fix it.


----------

